# Paying a visit!



## christianhunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey guys and gals,
How many are still on here from my days of being around?

CH
Michael Robards


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2017)

christianhunter said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> How many are still on here from my days of being around?
> 
> CH
> Michael Robards


I am with a new take on my life since probably your days of being around. God is great, all the time


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 25, 2017)

I remember you.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 2, 2017)

*re:*

I know you Michael.  Great to hear from you! I rarely post these days other than the DBV!


----------

